# What is your favorite Beatles song?



## #1 bro

A favorite Beatles song is one of those things that everyone has to have for some arbitrary reason, just like "subject in school" or "flavor of ice cream" so that when someone inevitably brings it up in a conversation you have a reply ready and waiting. Anyway what is yours? 

Mine is "Long, Long, Long". It's a relatively unknown one but I like it. I really like songs that sort of form an environment around you (this might make no sense, sorry) and this track is definitely like a tiny little pocket of the universe. I also like how pure and simple the emotions are ("it's been a long long long time... how can i ever have lost you... i'm so happy now that i found you..."). And of course I absolutely adore the thirty seconds of noise at the end... it really does feel otherworldly... 

Runners-up would be Strawberry Fields Forever ("nothing is real") and Penny Lane (might be the catchiest song ever written, honestly).


----------



## ultraviolet

I'm not really a Beatles fan but my favourite one of their songs is "I Am the Walrus" and I'm not entirely sure why.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Maxwell's Silver Hammer. :3c There's a particular reason for this that a certain, special someone will know~

Strawberry Fields and Octopus' Garden would have to be my runner ups.


----------



## Tarvos

Eleanor Rigby.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

well gosh it's hard too choose...

But my top five would have to be I am the Walrus, Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds, Here Comes the Sun, Maxwell's Silver Hammer, and Sergent Pepper's Lonely Heart's Club Gang (If that's the title, I forget and am too lazy to check right now.)


----------



## benwayshouse

mine's probably "something", or "here comes the sun". george harrison is probably my favorite songwriter in the band. :>


----------



## Michi

... I'm quite sorry, but I just plain hate the Beatles. :(
The only songs of theirs I can stand are Eleanor Rigby and A Day In The Life, which are honestly decent songs.
I think me not liking them would have to do with their voices, not necessarily the music. I tend to prefer the female mezzo-soprano voice, like Lady Gaga or Amy Lee, to name more famous examples. I like the music of some of their songs, but I really don't think that the music alone can make a song great.
And it's not a question of whether I'm pissed at them for being the best-selling artist or group of all time, as my father would have you believe.
But yes, I love "Eleanor Rigby."

*prepares to be shot*


----------



## Murkrow

Eleanor Rigby, specifically the bit with Father McKenzie darning his socks.

I quite like Strawberry Fields as well.


----------



## Tarvos

I don't actually enjoy the Beatles that much.


----------



## Saith

GOOGOOGACHOOO

No but really, I hate the Beatles.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Eleanor Rigby, most certainly.


----------



## nastypass

YOU SAY YES
I SAY NO
YOU SAY STOP
AND I SAY GO, GO, GO!
OH NO
YOU SAY GOODBYE, AND I SAY HELLO 
HELLO HELLO, I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU SAY GOODBYE I SAY HELLO


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Eleanor Rigby, hands down.


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

A Day In The Life. If I had to choose another, it would probably be In My Life (wait, what?). John Lennon is my favorite songwriter in the band. The lameness of Paul's part in In My Life is made up for by the awesomeness of the rest of the song.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Eleanor Rigby
picks up the rice in a church where a wedding has been
lives in a dream
Wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door
who is it for?

All the lonely people, where do they all come from?
All the lonely people, where do they all belong?

that, and Yellow Submarine.

EDIT: forgot to mention, I didn't even like the beatles befor I heard Eleanor Rigby.


----------



## Jolty

either Octopus' Garden or Eight Days A Week

OH AND HEY JUDE


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Here Comes The Sun, my first and still my favorite.


----------



## Butterfree

Tough one, but very possibly I Want You (She's So Heavy). Simple and repetitive? Sure. But it's just so _hypnotic_.

...but really, they have so many utterly different songs that it's awfully hard to compare them. Just listing all of the candidates would take ages.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Butterfree said:


> Tough one, but very possibly I Want You (She's So Heavy). Simple and repetitive? Sure. But it's just so _hypnotic_.
> 
> ...but really, they have so many utterly different songs that it's awfully hard to compare them. Just listing all of the candidates would take ages.


That.

...or maybe Helter Skelter? This isn't a very easy decision to make.

Velvet Underground is better, though. Just saying.


----------



## Wargle

Revolution Nine backwards

Can't Buy me Love, but I am the Walrus, and Octopus's Garden are runners up.


----------



## Green

Saith said:


> No but really, I hate the Beatles.


----------



## benwayshouse

Kammington said:


> Velvet Underground is better, though. Just saying.


yessssssssssssssss. they are loads better.


----------



## PK

maxwell's silver hammer. first Beatles song i ever heard.


----------



## opaltiger

I would say The End, but it's not quite the same without the rest of the medley preceding. So... Octopus' Garden, I guess. Or possibly Come Together. Or- you know what, just pretend Abbey Road is all one song.

EDIT: But Simon & Garfunkel are better. 8) (this is relevant because I keep mistaking their songs for Beatles songs and vice versa)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Nowhere Man.

I'm not a Beatles fan and don't think I've even heard of most of those songs, and I'm not even entirely sure why I like this one aside from the fact that it somehow inspired a totally unrelated fanfic, but yeah. Nowhere Man.


----------



## Tarvos

opaltiger said:


> I would say The End, but it's not quite the same without the rest of the medley preceding. So... Octopus' Garden, I guess. Or possibly Come Together. Or- you know what, just pretend Abbey Road is all one song.
> 
> EDIT: But Simon & Garfunkel are better. 8) (this is relevant because I keep mistaking their songs for Beatles songs and vice versa)


S&G are indeed way better.


----------



## Dannichu

Yellow Submariiiiiiine <3333 oh god I love that song. Also, Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds.

Though Hey Jude has a very special place in my heart - my sister and I do a fantastic rendition of our own, slightly modified version - Hey Jude Law.

I really like The Beatles. The Yellow Submarine soundtrack was the first CD I ever bought :D


----------



## Murkrow

Darn I forgot about Hey Jude. The school made us sing that in our house choir last year. It was fun, much better than any song we did in previous years.


----------



## Dannichu

Re: Hey Jude - You haven't lived till you've seen this :D


----------



## Tailsy

Helter Skelter, hands down.


----------



## Clover

I am sad that no one else has said Lovely Rita. I dunno man, just that Sgt Pepper's totally my fave.



> Reporter: I'd like to direct this question to messrs. Lennon and McCartney. In a recent article, Time magazine put down pop music. And they referred to "Day Tripper" as being about a prostitute...
> Paul: Oh yeah.
> Reporter: ...and "Norwegian Wood" as being about a lesbian.
> Paul: Oh yeah.
> Reporter: I just wanted to know what your intent was when you wrote it, and what your feeling is about the Time magazine criticism of the music that is being written today.
> Paul: We were just trying to write songs about prostitutes and lesbians, that's all.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Forgot:  a compilation of Eleanor Rigby and Mozart's Requiem, done by a profesional show choir. it sounds completely awesomesauce.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Not a fan, but Eight Days a Week.


----------



## H-land

Man. It seems like I'm the only one having so much trouble deciding.
Eleanor Rigby, Octopus' Garden, Ob-la-di, Helter Skelter, Maxwell's Silver Hammer, Norwegian Wood, and Dear Prudence, I know I all like a lot. But then, I also like Back in the USSR, and Come Together, and Nowhere Man isn't too bad...

I might have to go with Ob-la-di just because it's got a nice strong beat, it's upbeat, and I didn't see anyone else mention it by name.
Also because of this. It's such a hard-to-wedge-in sort of pun, you've gotta point it out when you can.
And I'm not about to set you all up and wait for someone to ask, "Wait, what song did the Beatles write about any sort of dungeon?"

EDIT: Oh! And Happiness is a Warm Gun surely deserves at least a mention. I think it contains the best transition from 4/4 to 3/4 time I've ever heard. It's at least pretty much my favorite.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

I like Maxwell's Silver Hammer, but Paperback Writer is pretty good too.


----------



## Rex

i love the beatles so much its not even funny.

Probably Revolution, In My Life, or Eight Days a Week.
Helter Skelter, Hey Jude and Across the Universe are runner-ups.


----------



## Missile

Why do I seem to be the only one who adores 'Come Together'? I'm not sure why, I just really like that song for some reason. That's just the kind of song I like, I guess.


----------



## funtubs

Too many good songs, but I'd have to say 'When I'm 64'


----------



## H-land

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> Why do I seem to be the only one who adores 'Come Together'? I'm not sure why, I just really like that song for some reason. That's just the kind of song I like, I guess.


Best thing that happened when I was in Barcelona? I'm in a group of what's 60ish people all said and done, and we're heading to the planned group dinner. We come out of the subway station at... Bogatell, I think it was. There's a street performer on the way out down in the station, playing guitar and singing Come Together.
It seemed like our whole group joined in on singing the chorus.
It was pretty awesome.

Just wish we weren't in such a hurry; shoulda tossed the guy a euro or two. He deserved it.


----------



## TANMAC43

Hey Jude!


----------



## Abufi

probably day tripper, one of the first riffs i learned to play on guitar

helter skelter is also pretty cool though, and um i swear there's another one i really like but i can't quite remember what it is.  sgt pepper maybe

edit: just remembered, revolution is nice as well.  love the intro, haha

personally i prefer the rolling stones, but the fab four are pretty, well, fab


----------



## Silver

I like "All you Need is Love" its one of my favorites! And I like "Maxwell Silver Hammer" (I think thats what its called)


----------



## Minish

Eleanor Rigby, Yellow Submarine and Got to Get You into My Life. :'D (Revolver!)

I haven't listened to that many, but I do absolutely adore the Beatles. And yes, I also adore Yellow Submarine ("IN A _YELLOW_... SUBMARINE, WAHAH!") <3


----------



## cyberqwerty

"Maxwell's Silver Hammer", definitely. I'm not even that much into The Beatles, but I just love that song. I think "Oh! Darling", "She Came in Through the Bathroom Window", "Day Tripper" and a few others are also great.


----------



## Mirry

Can I just pick every song on Abbey Road? :\


----------



## Giraffes

Through the sheer amount of there songs its really hard to choose. I'll try and do a top 5.

1 - In My Life (Rubber Soul)
2 - A Day in the Life (Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band)
3 - Something (Abbey Road)
4 - Yesterday (Help!)
5 - She's Leaving Home (Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band)

Though I'm sure in the next month or so the bottom 3 will change.


----------



## opaltiger

Mirry said:


> Can I just pick every song on Abbey Road? :\


Yes.


----------



## Autumn

Yellow Submarine, All You Need Is Love and Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds.

honestly, I'm not much of a music-listener, so most of my exposure to the Beatles was through the Yellow Submarine animated movie, which means I don't know a lot of their other songs :/


----------



## shy ♡

Hey Jude is the first song I _ever_ knew, literally; my dad would sing it to me to put me to sleep. So it wins by a mile. I love most Beatles songs, also for largely sentimental reasons... Eleanor Rigby, Day Tripper, Yellow Submarine, I Want To Hold Your Hand... okay well way too many stand out. :[ I really love the Beatles.


----------



## MilkAndCookies

...Would this be a "bad" bump? I'd say it's better than making a new thread.

I need to do a top 5, in no particular order:

Rain
She Said She Said
For No One
Lovely Rita
Revolution


----------



## Lili

Dear Prudence
Hey Jude
Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite!
Across the Universe
Strawberry Fields Forever

They made me choose the names Prudence Adeline and Judah John for my kids :p


----------



## Eloi

Um, well I think "Strawberry Fields Forever" is the closest I have gotten to what I would describe as "audio assault", so for invoking such strong emotions, I'd say it is the best song of their's I know of.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Strawberry Fields Forever always scared the shit out of me as a kid. idk why.

Obligatory "Velvet Underground was better".


----------



## Starmie

I'm tempted to cite the entire _Abbey Road_ medley, but I'll stick to my absolute favorite: "Golden Slumbers." It still tears me apart to hear it (semi-cheesy as it is), mostly because it reminds me of my favorite ex. :/


----------

